# Buck down!



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Just before dark tonight, i got my best friends brother into his first deer after hunting for 14 years! I have scouted the area hard for 3 years and almost 3 weeks this season. It payed off tonight.  
We headed up the canyon at about 5:30 and got to the area. After a short walk we got nestled into our mother nature-made blind. It was perfect conditions. A 5 mph wind coming down the slope and directly in our faces. All we had to do was wait. About 1 1/2 hours went by without any excitement. About 20 minutes before legal shooting light ended the deer started pouring out of the trees. All does as far as we could see. Then a buck stepped out about 125 yards away and started feeding. We watched him for a few minutes and decided to wait and see what he would do. It was a little far for Corey to feel comfortable with the shot and a bad angle. We didn't have to wait long. Something in the trees pushed about 20 deer full bore right at us. The main herd went too far to the west and a nice buck came to our left all by himself. He was not going to stop so i bawled at him 3 times. He finally stopped broadside about 40 yards out. Corey was quick on the trigger and sent the 295 Powerbelt on its way. No doubt when the WHACK came back to us it was a good hit. He bolted and ran about 20 yards., whirled around and fell over! Game over for him. The shot was a little far back, but the bullet went forward and across into the boiler room. After that there was all sorts of guy love in the air. Hugs, pats on the back, knuckles, adrenaline, shakes, whoops, Copenhagen, you name it! To say Corey was excited was a complete understatement. I was elated too. It was my mission to break his 14 year jinks and he got a nice first buck. Karma... It is a 3 point with a couple character points. 1 devil point off his base is almost 1 1/2" long.
Anyway, 2 more tags to fill before the hunt ends. I don't think it will be a problem with the bucks in the area(hopefully). Another friend has never killed a deer either. We have to fix that. Here are a couple pics. Sorry for the quality, it is a new camera and it was dark.[attachment=0:2yti79g1]Coreys first deer september 23 2009 2.JPG[/attachment:2yti79g1][attachment=1:2yti79g1]Coreys first deer september 23 2009 sized.JPG[/attachment:2yti79g1]


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Congratulations to your buddy on his first deer.


----------



## kokehead (Jan 31, 2009)

That was awesome sitting back and spotting the whole thing. Thank you so much brody for doing that for Korey. This is one day that he will never forget. Or me for that matter. Watching him get his first kill made me happier than when I dropped my first buck. Now the work starts over again tomorrow, so lets get Austin his buck.
P.S. Korey still can't sit still, he's like a little boy after christmas morning LOL..


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Great story, thanks for sharing. Hopefully you get into a couple more.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

kokehead said:


> That was awesome sitting back and spotting the whole thing. Thank you so much brody for doing that for Korey. This is one day that he will never forget. Or me for that matter. Watching him get his first kill made me happier than when I dropped my first buck. Now the work starts over again tomorrow, so lets get Austin his buck.
> P.S. Korey still can't sit still, he's like a little boy after christmas morning LOL..


Yeah, it a rush for me too to be a part of it. Tell him i want a steak. :wink:


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

The first buck is one you remember forever!! Congrats on finally sealing the deal.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

that looks exactly like the first ML deer I shot. Good times!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Very cool man! Wish I could have been there to lend a hand.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Brody, Is that your gun? I have the exact same one if so. Love it!!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Brody, Is that your gun? I have the exact same one if so. Love it!!


No, i am not special enough to have a thumbhole/camo gun. I have the black Omega. It is a great gun. It is up on the mountain right now in a friends hands just waiting to belch a cloud of powder. We tried tonight but it didn't work out. Back at it in the am. Hopefully 2 dead bucks by 8 am. 8) Had another friend up this morning and had a little malfunction on a nice forkie at 40 yards. No cap!! Then he missed a buck at 200 yards!!! **** rookies.


----------

